# How have you Mounted your structure scan transducer?



## Eaglef16

Just bought a Lowrance HDS7 and a structure scan unit. I am putting it on a Lund 1800PROV and would like to know how everybody else is mounting their transducer for the structure scan unit. I do not have a jack plate to mount it on. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## thelatrobe33

There's a wealth of info here:

http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=13


----------



## K gonefishin

I would put your question up in the boats forum on Walleye Central tons of Lund Pro V over there from all over the country. only a few here, I know there have been tons of discussions about placement of structure scan on lunds, rangers, etc over there in the electronics and boats forum over the past 2 years, you will for sure find your answer by searching or asking.


----------



## Guest

I put one on mine lund this year. I will take a pic of it and put on here this weekend. I used it today and it worked great. I basicaly mounted right next to the other transducer. I just trimmed the main motor up a little. I had to tweek it a little but I think I got it was not level with the boat. I will try to get a screen shot to. Man that thing is great.


----------



## Jonboat1850

Love to see the pics I have the structure scan on way cant wait!!


----------



## Guest

Here is how I mounted mine. The direction sucked. The right one is a old garmin gps fish finder, middle one is the transqucer for the regular fish finder of my hds 7 and the left on is for the structure scan. I have to trim the mounter up a little.


----------



## Guest

The one problem I have notice is at higher speeds it throws a rooster tail of water on my main motor that is the only problem I have with it.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

tubuzz2 said:


> the one problem i have notice is at higher speeds it throws a rooster tail of water on my main motor that is the only problem i have with it.


how well does it read when you are running or at what speed does it quit reading fish and depth


----------



## Guest

I can read the structure scan at 40 mph the depth comes in but the it streches the picture. Best speed is 2 to 5 mph. I the boat leans you can get a shadow on the one side that is facing the surface. I am very happy with it. The next time I am out I will try to record some and post it.


----------



## jimthepolack

Sometimes you have to tilt the transducer up or down. You can get air bubbles at speed and the screen will blank out. I have a Humminbird 798ci SI Combo with a chip on my Lund and had to experiment a little, but all is good now.


----------

